
Google is publishing Covid mobility reports, feeding off users’ location history - shreyshrey
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/03/google-is-now-publishing-coronavirus-mobility-reports-feeding-off-users-location-history/
======
Nextgrid
Alternate link that doesn't require agreeing to give up your privacy:
[http://archive.is/h8d3C](http://archive.is/h8d3C)

